

Speed up your docker container by caching node_modules - cfcf
http://christian.fei.ninja/Cache-speed-up-docker-node-modules/

======
Leynos
This works really well for Python/pip requirements.txt files too. Thanks for
the tip. :)

~~~
cfcf
Great!

